# New sponsor for MAN Utd



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Couldn't see it  but a bump may help!!


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I heard that the man Utd players were auditioning for the parts of Danny and Sandy, that's the only way there going to get into 'Grease'.. :roll:


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Shame it was not a all English Champions L final but hey ho the Reds of Liverpool are there yet again lets hope they do it again and make it no. 6


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Had an email from TomTom today , they are recalling there satnavs as there is a fault with them ........ they show Manchester as being in Europe :wink:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I like them all!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Sweating on a ticket but only 17000 allocation so not too hopeful. Don't fancy travelling without one either


----------

